# Go here for learning social media.



## BenPaintinTooLong (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.hubspot.com/social-media...C|9667|how to use social media||S||5186241499

Lot of info in there!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That is a good site, I also like http://mashable.com/


----------



## BenPaintinTooLong (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> That is a good site, I also like http://mashable.com/


 
This is the new era in marketing, it will be the greatest tool in marketing, next to ,if not better than your own web site, with good seo's, news paper adds, mag's forget about it.:thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You don't have to convince me! I have been beating that drum for a while!:whistling2:


----------

